# photos from Nambung NP, WA



## moloch05 (Aug 8, 2008)

I visited Nambung NP in February 2007 with a friend and also passed through the area with my son Nicholas in November 2005. This post includes photos from both trips.

Nambung NP ("The Pinnacles") is a spectacular place. It looks so strange with pillars of calcium carbonate scattered across the dunes. It really is quite an eerie feeling to walk across these dunes and pass rocks that look like they are from another planet. Nambung is situated only a few hours north of Perth and near the little town of Cervantes.

Here are a few pics of the park:


























... hmmm. My friend and I had a good laugh when we rounded a bend and found this rather atypical pinnacle. 












We waited for dark near the park entrance and enjoyed this beautiful sunset:






Unfortunately, although the habitat and conditions were good, we found very few reptiles. This Soft Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus spinigerus_) was nice:











We also found a juvenile Dwarf Bearded Dragon (_Pogona minor_):






During the day, we came across this dead Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota imbricata_). It was a hot day so the body of the reptile had already become swollen with the gases of decomposition.






This Galah posed nicely for me from the top of a pinnacle:






Back on the highway, we found what I assume to be a DOR Gwardar (_Pseudonaja nuchalis_) near Geralton. It was a nicely coloured animal.











We also found a few Shinglebacks (_Tiliqua rugosa_):






In November, my son and I found many flowers along the road near Nambung. Feather flowers (_Verticordia sp_) were one of the most conspicuous:
















A spectacular banksia:






These "Christmas Trees" (_Nuytsia floribunda_) are the biggest of all mistletoes. They appear to be free standing but they have tapped into the roots of other shrubs and are parasitic like other mistletoes.











Another flower:






If any of you visit Perth, Nambung is well worth a few hours in the car.

Regards,
David


----------



## hallie (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pics mate. Oz is such a beautiful country..


----------



## jaih (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Great shoot's mate.*


----------



## JasonL (Aug 8, 2008)

Geez David, do you ever sit still??? you are sooo lucky to travel so much.


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

Jason, 
I love to travel but most of my pics were from three 2-week herping trips to the west or the far north. I spend a great deal of time in the car (8000 and 9000 km in the west, much less in the north) but see lots of interesting country and herps.

Regards,
David


----------



## warren63 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics, those pinnacle pics do look like another plant, amazing !!


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 11, 2008)

that was worth the read!...nice pics


----------

